# Looking for electric german blue rams anyone seen?



## Rowdy (Feb 20, 2014)

Has anyone seen any electric blue german rams at any of the fish stores in the general lower mainland? Much appreciated!


----------



## kim86 (Sep 5, 2012)

They've been hard to get recently. I've only seen GBR and Bolivians available the past couple weeks, the golds and electrics are sparse. Hope you find some!


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Yeah used to be some great locally bred ones but not in the last while.


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

They had some at Rogers Aquatics in Delta when i was there last week, 25.99each i believe


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

At that price, Im sure they are still there lol Richard needs to get back into breeding them, he is the man when it comes to breeding rams.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

T








I have them. Just one left but
Picking up more 16.00 each 
These are the gold
Face
Blues.

Sent by tapatalk in north Burnaby


----------



## Mongo (Aug 2, 2014)

These are gorgeous. April, I Wish I'd had more time to look around your store on Sunday. Will definitely be back.


----------



## Rowdy (Feb 20, 2014)

April said:


> T
> 
> 
> 
> ...


those are really nice April, I'm kind of set of fully ebgr but might have to stop by and reconsider


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

All ebr gas more or less yellow on top of the head. April has very nice one.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks Charles. Those ones are locally bred. Very strong and healthy.


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

There are some electric blue rams at island pets in Burnaby.


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

April said:


> Thanks Charles. Those ones are locally bred. Very strong and healthy.


Locally bred and adapted to Vancouver water is huge


----------

